
How Silicon Valley's celebrated CEOs conspired to drive down engineers' wages - forgotmysn
https://pando.com/2014/01/23/the-techtopus-how-silicon-valleys-most-celebrated-ceos-conspired-to-drive-down-100000-tech-engineers-wages/
======
Ancalagon
Interesting piece of advice I took from this article: dont go looking for a
job at Google. Wait for Google to come to you, and your bargaining power will
be greater.

